# Guide menu shows "no info available"



## goat1976 (Mar 29, 2007)

For the past couple of days, when I use the guide to see what's coming on, all shows on all channels show "no info available". It seems to only show what's on about one hour ahead of time, then the no info message after that. Not only is it a inconvenience, but it is also causing problems with recordings. Is this a known issue or does it have a fix? I have 4.05.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Is this a new/recent installation?

Do you turn your receiver off at night and not have any scheduled timers that fire when the receiver is configured to get its nightly updates? That is when the EPG gets refreshed.

You can force an EPG refresh through a check switch OR sometimes by scrolling out in the guide when it says "No Info" a few times to the right and it will prompt you to download a new EPG.

Are you missing any channels? If you are also missing any channels, it could be possible you have a problem seeing the satellite location where the 9-day EPG guide comes from.

More info might help us figure out if there is something wrong or if this is just a fluke.


----------



## goat1976 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've had the 622 since Feb/07. I always turn off the receiver at night and don't have anything recording during update time. I'm not missing any channels either. I'll try the check switch and scrolling to see if that fixes it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## goat1976 (Mar 29, 2007)

I did the check switch and it forced the download of the guide. That seemed to have fixed it.

I still wonder why it did that in the first place? It must still be downloaded the guide, because it would update, but not showing anything over an hour out. Is it a sign of a bad receiver or just one of those things?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

goat1976 said:


> I did the check switch and it forced the download of the guide. That seemed to have fixed it.
> 
> I still wonder why it did that in the first place? It must still be downloaded the guide, because it would update, but not showing anything over an hour out. Is it a sign of a bad receiver or just one of those things?


Guide date for an hour or so out is delivered differently (essentially not for DVR'S) but will be shown on DVR's if it doesn't have the 9 day guide data that is normally updated during your machines nightly "update". Occassionly the update of the 9 day guide fails to happen, e.g. if your have a severe thunderstorm that disprupts that download. Make sure you do have the nightly update set to occur at some time convienient to you.


----------



## goat1976 (Mar 29, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> Guide date for an hour or so out is delivered differently (essentially not for DVR'S) but will be shown on DVR's if it doesn't have the 9 day guide data that is normally updated during your machines nightly "update". Occassionly the update of the 9 day guide fails to happen, e.g. if your have a severe thunderstorm that disprupts that download. Make sure you do have the nightly update set to occur at some time convienient to you.


I have the update set for 4am. I don't record anything at that time and we haven't had any thunderstorms at night here (not much rain at all, but that's another complaint!) that would cause it to stop. I'm not sure what it could be at this point. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

goat1976 said:


> I have the update set for 4am. I don't record anything at that time and we haven't had any thunderstorms at night here (not much rain at all, but that's another complaint!) that would cause it to stop. I'm not sure what it could be at this point. Thank you for the information.


I've seen this a couple of times before on my 622s. I can't say for sure but my guess is the guide data got corrupted. Perhaps the guide update that happens during the nightly update is an incremental update so it may not fix corruption issues, where as the program update that happens after a check switch is a full update so it does fix corruption? Just my guess. Regardless, each time this has happened to me the check switch guide update has always fixed it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'd do a hard reboot of the receiver just to refresh everything.


----------



## bubsdaddy (Dec 24, 2006)

I have this problem now. I just got my 722 Wednesday and it has never showed more than 1 hour out in the program guide. I can't even scroll past an hour. I have performed a reset and the download is scheduled for 3 AM nightly. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

bubsdaddy said:


> I have this problem now. I just got my 722 Wednesday and it has never showed more than 1 hour out in the program guide. I can't even scroll past an hour. I have performed a reset and the download is scheduled for 3 AM nightly. Any suggestions?


Yes, force a guide update. To do this go into the Point Dish Screen under installation in the menu. Then go to the Check Switch screen and run a test. After it's done and you exit the menu it will re-acquire the satellites and then download the guide again.


----------



## bubsdaddy (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks Rob. That did it.


----------

